# FURSUIT UPDATE (vid)



## wolico (Feb 23, 2010)

yay im srry that this took so long to get uploaded but here it is finally!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta4S1OYGBLU


----------



## Clutch (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty Good for you first one!....
Im planing on buying one then Actually making one... =P


----------



## wolico (Feb 23, 2010)

im thinking about commisioning my main character (wolico) because i want her to look absolutly perfect  so thts a pretty good idea


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 27, 2010)

posted a comment on your vid =3


----------



## Shadow-Kitsune (Feb 28, 2010)

You seem to beat yourself up a lot in the video about how you made it. Don't I think the idea's you used are really good and different ^^ Sounds like your having a lot of fun with it and thats the point right?

Also it looks really good much better then anything I could make ^^


----------



## wolico (Mar 1, 2010)

awwwww thx guys and yes im having ALLOT of fun with making this


----------



## yasafusa (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you've done a fine job!  I'll check out the rest of the video, but from what I've seen, it's well assembled...  

The fine tuning of yours skills you can do over time...  I bought my first one, but all I could afford was the head...  I think I'd have been happier being able to afford make a whole suite by my own hands rather than buying a head, but I guess that's how it goes.  

Oh and if you're thinking of comissioning your main character and dont mind the wait, furrhappens treated me very well!  They also require a smaller deposit than most I found that were of their caliber.  It gives you time to save...  They had some personal medical problems a while back, but I think they're both up and running again.

laters


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

looks good so far....i was laughing so much because i was watching it with the beta closed captioning on...it messed up so much, watch it with and you'll see.


----------



## wolico (Mar 8, 2010)

yasafusa said:


> I think you've done a fine job!  I'll check out the rest of the video, but from what I've seen, it's well assembled...
> 
> The fine tuning of yours skills you can do over time...  I bought my first one, but all I could afford was the head...  I think I'd have been happier being able to afford make a whole suite by my own hands rather than buying a head, but I guess that's how it goes.
> 
> ...



ive heard of them i realy like thier suits but ill look into it later ^.^ im not in a rush for anything


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 9, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> looks good so far....i was laughing so much because i was watching it with the beta closed captioning on...it messed up so much, watch it with and you'll see.


  That happens a LOT with youtube, I always get stuff like,
" â—‹â– Â£Ï„ÃŸmand you see ov!Â¬A with a liâ”Ã‰-"
I dont understand what its tring to tell me


----------



## wolico (Mar 12, 2010)

ahhh yess tht has happend multipule times


----------

